
Audiophilia Forever: An Expensive New Year’s Shopping Guide - oluckyman
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/audiophilia-forever-an-expensive-new-years-shopping-guide?mbid=nl_Daily%20011318%20Nonsubs&CNDID=32548661&spMailingID=12738773&spUserID=MTM1NzUzOTQwODk1S0&spJobID=1321152218&spReportId=MTMyMTE1MjIxOAS2
======
flatfilefan
Not a word about investing into the acoustics of his living room. So probably
just another clueless cargo-cult follower writing to make a buck advertising
the new tech that needs to be sold.

